# Photoshop CC 2014.1.0 Auto Blend Layers broken



## LJH_LRF (Aug 10, 2014)

If any of you guys use Auto Blend Layers to merge many layers for a greater DoF, beware. In the latest realease it works no longer, masks are pure black and there is no selectivity going on at all. Problem reports have been registered with Adobe Support. Unfortunately I deleted the first 2014 release


----------



## clee01l (Aug 10, 2014)

LJH_LRF said:


> If any of you guys use Auto Blend Layers to merge many layers for a greater DoF, beware. In the latest realease it works no longer, masks are pure black and there is no selectivity going on at all. Problem reports have been registered with Adobe Support. Unfortunately I deleted the first 2014 release


Open the creative Cloud App and chose to sort by Previous version.  You can replace PSv15.1 with PS15.0


----------



## LJH_LRF (Aug 10, 2014)

Music to my ears Cletus. Done as you suggest and reverted to release 2014/15. Works a treat.

Have a great day my friend !


----------

